# Buttkicker advice



## Fosil (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post here, great forum btw.
Well, I live in Argentina, South America, and there's no distributor for buttkicker locally, so, I have to get one from USA, no problem until I checked the weight of a complete system, about 45 pounds (20kg) so the shipping costs would be killer, more than the cost of the buttkicker 
So, I was thinking about getting the Buttkicker but not the rest of the components (mounting and amplifier), now my question is if I can power the Buttkicker with a normal amplifier or does it has to be the one that comes with the unit?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

The Buttkicker is a great product and will definitely make you feel the "vibration" in your seats. Although the Guitammer Company (the manfacturer of the Buttkicker) recommends that you buy their dedicated amplifier, it is not necessary. You can use your own amplifier as long as you can get around 400 watts to each buttkicker you install. You would simply wire the buttkickers accordingly and you can get this wiring detail by calling the Guitammer company directly. Hope this helps!


----------



## Fosil (Mar 11, 2008)

That's great news!
I will mail them for sure
Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

You'll find that the folks at the Guitammer Company are very passionate about their products so they will love to help you out. Good luck!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Fosil said:


> ... I was thinking about getting the Buttkicker but not the rest of the components (mounting and amplifier), now my question is if I can power the Buttkicker with a normal amplifier or does it has to be the one that comes with the unit? ...


You can use any amplifier ... I've read somewhere that somebody is using one amp that has 1200 watts (similar to the one with the buttkickers) ... If you don't mind: How much it will cost you to get a good amp in Argentina??? ... compare what is the difference between getting the whole system here or just the shakers; and see if is worth it ...:yes::yes:

What about a courier company (not Fedex, DHL) ... maybe is cheaper. Or What about a nice vacation??? :bigsmile:


----------



## Fosil (Mar 11, 2008)

salvasol said:


> You can use any amplifier ... I've read somewhere that somebody is using one amp that has 1200 watts (similar to the one with the buttkickers) ... If you don't mind: How much it will cost you to get a good amp in Argentina??? ... compare what is the difference between getting the whole system here or just the shakers; and see if is worth it ...:yes::yes:
> 
> What about a courier company (not Fedex, DHL) ... maybe is cheaper. Or What about a nice vacation??? :bigsmile:


A good enough amp here would costs about the same than the buttkicker one, but with less power, I don't mind cause I only plan to use one BK 
But shipping for almost 30 pounds will make the BK one costs the double, and don't forget that it has to come here in one piece...
The vacation idea is not bad at all, I plan to visit the States next year, but I want a buttkicker now! (if my wife read this, she will give me some "butt kicker" for free...you know what I mean...

Regards

PD: I already mailed the Guitamer guys


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Fosil,

Do I understand you correctly you already have one buttkicker and need another one? I also understand that the one you already have is powered :clap::bigsmile:


----------



## Fosil (Mar 11, 2008)

No, I don't have any buttkicker, I want to get one.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Didn't you mention your wife before?

:devil:


----------



## Fosil (Mar 11, 2008)

RSH said:


> Didn't you mention your wife before?
> 
> :devil:


Oh yes sorry, I thought you asked about the one that needs to be hooked to an artificial element to work...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Fosil said:


> ... (if my wife read this, she will give me some "butt kicker" for free...you know what I mean... ...


Do you mean this :foottap: addle: :boxer: :thud: 

Then, you better hide this forum from her ... :bigsmile: :rofl2:


----------



## Fosil (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like the Guitamer guys aren't that passionate... I didn't got any reply yet 
BTW Roman, do you have an msn addy? I want to ask you some commercial questions

Regards


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear that - they are usually quick to respond and almost always answer the phone when you call their toll free number. Perhaps try again during the week......


----------



## Fosil (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't worry I think it will not be that hard to wire anyway.
I can't call them as I live in Argentina and my spoken English is worst than my English writing skills


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Fosil,

You really need to talk to them. They do not allow any US dealers to sell outside of their territory. The folks at Guitammer are great, and they will help you out to find a distributor who will be able to sell you what you need.


----------



## Fosil (Mar 11, 2008)

RSH said:


> Fosil,
> 
> You really need to talk to them. They do not allow any US dealers to sell outside of their territory. The folks at Guitammer are great, and they will help you out to find a distributor who will be able to sell you what you need.


Ok...
I saw a some resellers in ebay selling worldwide, I'd just thought that it would be a lot more secure for me to deal with any of you guys.

Sorry

Btw, my email to guitamer was returned 

"Technical details of permanent failure: 
PERM_FAILURE: SMTP Error (state 13): 550 5.7.1 <[email protected]>... Relaying denied"


Regards


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Be carefull with the eBay resellers. Most of the time they are not authorized...


----------

